# A letter to my wife



## dkphap13 (Oct 21, 2014)

I did not know we're to put this sorry if this is in the right section. My wife is a active reader in these forms so right here 

I am trying to get some sleep but can't help but listen to my music, thinking is she crying for me, the way I cry for her. Will she fight for me the way I have fought for her. Will we laugh together when this is all over. 

Life has a funny way off kicking us down when we are already rock bottom. it makes it harder when the once you love are slowly slipping away from your life. I am Not only lose grip on reality from all that's on my plat but also losing my hart, THE person that completes it. 

Babyface rights it best.

Nights are lonley, days are so sad, just keep thinking about the love that we had, now!! I am missing you and no one knows but me. 

I might be sad but I am not affaird to lose you if you don't love me. I rather be alone and sad then live my life with someone that has follen out of love with me. 

You don't have to answer to this if you don't want to. You already know what I want eather all of you or a devorce.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Sooo... I'm guessing there _was_ a next time?

Either way, I see you're still drinking the Kool-Aid.

Have fun w/ that.


----------



## JukeboxHero (Mar 3, 2015)

dkphap13 said:


> I did not know we're to put this sorry if this is in the right section. My wife is a active reader in these forms so right here
> 
> I am trying to get some sleep but can't help but listen to my music, thinking is she crying for me, the way I cry for her. Will she fight for me the way I have fought for her. Will we laugh together when this is all over.
> 
> ...


I'm confused because you need to work on some spelling.. But reading your previous threads, I'm guessing she doesn't feel the same way about you if she cheated on you.

So tell me... 
Affaird = a combination of afraid and affair? Like I'm not afraid of your affair?

eather? you want to eat her or Deevorce!?

Sorry, I didn't mean to be mean---I just have to pick on funky spelling mistakes...carry on.


----------



## thread the needle (May 4, 2015)

dkphap13 said:


> I did not know we're to put this sorry if this is in the right section. My wife is *a* active reader in these *forms* so right here
> 
> I am trying to get some sleep but can't help but listen to my music, thinking is she crying for me, the way I cry for her. Will she fight for me the way I have fought for her. Will we laugh together when this is all over.
> 
> ...


:scratchhead:

a = an
forms = forums
once = ones, one
plat = plate
hart = heart
rights = writes (?)
lonley = lonely
affaird = afraid
follen = fallen
eather = either
devorce = divorce

On my screen if I misspell a word it underlines it in red. If I right click on that word, it gives me the correct spelling, I click on it and it corrects it automatically. 

Give that a try sometime. You will grow to love it. It's a great feature under the circumstances of my frequent typos and occasional misspellings.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey DK, 

Since this thread kind of looks and feels like "lost and found" would you hang onto this note and see if anyone claims it? 

Thanks,
Badsanta


----------



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

Sorry to read this. I can feel your hurt. It's very devastating to lose someone we're so used to, someone we thought we like, and someone we thought we could spend the rest of our days with.

But people changes. Affections grow cold sometimes... it's very hard to predict what will strike and when.

Btw, I'm not one of those who believes a divorce can solve all problems.



dkphap13 said:


> I did not know we're to put this sorry if this is in the right section. My wife is a active reader in these forms so right here
> 
> I am trying to get some sleep but can't help but listen to my music, thinking is she crying for me, the way I cry for her. Will she fight for me the way I have fought for her. Will we laugh together when this is all over.
> 
> ...


----------

